# Another dog food recall



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/diamond-naturals-dog-food-variety-recalled-205154267.html


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/diamond-naturals-dog-food-variety-recalled-205154267.html


 
Thanks for the info.


----------

